
George H. W. Bush and Ronald Reagan Debate on Immigration in 1980 - mhh__
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsmgPp_nlok
======
mhh__
Far cry from today's politics

~~~
thanatos519
Wow, two Republicans competing to give the most compassionate, sensible answer
to how to help people who want to come work for a better life in the US of A.

Thanks to the poster for the reminder!

